# Opera



## Lioness (Jun 27, 2009)

Because I know a lot of you guys here use it, I have a question.

Well, actually I have a question because I'm curious, but that's beside the point.

I've seen on some skin previews that the speed dial has 12 or more windows for webpages, but I only have 9. How do I make it have more!?

Thanks.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 27, 2009)

Here you go: Add More Speed Dials in Opera 9.5


It's a simple fix. 

And yay! We have another *Opera* convert. ^_^


----------



## Lioness (Jun 27, 2009)

Aha! Thanks Leish!

And yes, I've been an Opera convert for a while. I love it.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad to help!

Here's an old thread that may be of some use, too, unless Opera has fixed the bug now: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/37374-opera-browser.html


I should point out that the fix slows page loading time, though, and not just for the Chrons. Shame you can't just set it for *this* site and no other.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, I did the speed dial thing, but it wasn't working! Then I worked out I only had Opera 9.2. Now I have 9.64 and it worked. But the new tabs thing is in a stupid place.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 28, 2009)

Go to *Tools*, click *Appearance*, *Buttons*, then* Browser*, and you'll find that you can click and move most things around on the toolbars, or add and delete things as you feel like it, Lioness...


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 1, 2009)

Well i use Opera Mini on me phone,using it as we speak! 
Leisha dear,why you using Seph's avvie with a blue hat on?


----------



## Lioness (Aug 6, 2009)

Somewhere there was a thread on Opera shortcuts, but I can't find it.

I found an awesome one! If you right click on a page and use the scroll wheel, you can move tabs in the browser. Sort of like Alt+tab for windows


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay! more opera users, been using opera for quite a while. Thanks for putting it up, looking ways to customise opera for a while now. Oh Opera 10 is now ready for download incase you have missed it.


----------



## Lioness (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup. I downloaded it today...it's good. I like it.


----------

